# Tractor operator/plow operator needed Longmont CO



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

2 days before the first storm my tractor operator just quit. :angry::angry:

I need a plow guy. I have the equipment, if you know how to plow with a truck I can teach you how to plow with a tractor. Hell, if you know how to plow with a quad I can teach you.
There is some shoveling help on smaller storms, but not tons. Part time of course, still not busy enough for a full time person. But if you want to make some extra money over the winter maybe leading to more work in the spring, let me know.

Contact me today.


----------



## rmaskewitz (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Brian,
Are you still looking for help plowing? I have a one ton and curtis plow and I'm just trying to rpound up some work for this winter. Please call Ryan if I can be of any help. 720-470-0471


----------

